# Metal of course *crazy people music*



## SmokerE (Jul 16, 2007)

Lamb of God "descending" *corny video*
YouTube - Lamb of God - Descending=

Rammstein "Keine Lust"
YouTube - Rammstein-Keine Lust

I know Major Toke has his Slayer Cd in right now.


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 16, 2007)

Hell yea! good songs! DU HAUST!


----------



## Arrid (Jul 16, 2007)

Not so much a fan of Rammstein, have you ever listened to Combichrist?

Lamb of god is only played around mine if i'm angry, which isn't often!


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

lamb of god is alright...
u'd like what i listen to i can tell.
rammstein is alright, they used to be good, seinschuct or however u spell it is amazing, everything else got a lot more pussy...
listen to as blood runs black, and bring me the horizon, or carnifex.
i know u'll love it.


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 23, 2008)

and how is metal crazy people's music?
thats stupid.
some of the smartest people i know listen to metal...


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 23, 2008)

I think he's referring to crazy as the perspective of non metal heads


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 23, 2008)

You can be crazy and smart at the same time....

Crazy isn't always an insult in context.. 


and that's the awesome part about metal... You have an excuse to get crazy while listenin to it !


----------



## Calijuana (Oct 23, 2008)

SmokerE said:


> Lamb of God "descending" *corny video*
> YouTube - Lamb of God - Descending=
> 
> Rammstein "Keine Lust"
> ...


 

I used to love Rammstein, now I still like them but don't listen to them all that much. Do you have "Live Aus Berlin" the DVD?


----------



## SEF (Oct 24, 2008)

Rammstein!!!! These guys are amazing and an innovative industrial band. Herzleid was amazing, Sehnsucht is amazing, shit all of it is! 

Opeth. You want some of the best Progressive metal? There it is. Everything about them is amazing; the breakdowns, the fills, the solos, the vocals, the lyrics.

Bleak-Opeth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3UpH3qhP_UE

Harvest-Opeth
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxaFANthouM


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 24, 2008)

HELL YEAH!! METAL!! I've been a metal head since I was a kid.. my mom made me listen to shit like Micheal Bolton and alan Jackson when I was a kid, but some how pulled through it..lol..

My musical taste's have changed through the years, from country, Rap, and oldies.. but I always come back to metal.. hell I never leave it.. 

But like.. a year ago I came across a metal genre I hadnt heard before.. Epic-symphonic metal.. or Oprah metal if thats too much of a mouth full...

While I still listen to pantera, Lamb of god, dimmu Borgir, slipknot and ect.. I find myself listening to bands liek Therion, nightwish, and Theatre of Tragedy If you havent heard of 'em and really appreciate classical music you should check it out..

Asfar as being crazy and smart.. I read a study not too long ago that says your more intellegent people prefer metal to any other music.. including Jazz and Classical music.. just alittle food for thought.. instead of Mozart in your babies crib, try alittle slipknot or slayer.. he could be a genius..lol...


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 24, 2008)

alan jackson!!??


booooo!!!!!


----------



## SEF (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha Michael Bolton....That no talent ass-clown. Nightwish with Tarja was sick!!!!! 

I like a lot of power metal too. Symphony X, Dream Theatre, Hammerfall. They're all the shit.

Edit: Speaking of brutal music, anyone heard Austrian Death Machine? It's Tim Lambesis of As I Lay Dying(Yeah I don't like them that much) playing all the instruments. And the greatest part of it all is that it's based on Ahhhnold movies. Song titles include: Come with me if you want to live, Get To the Choppa, and It's not a tumor. It's pretty fucking good music too. Makes me appreciate Tim.


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 24, 2008)

YouTube - Katakylsm - As I Slither
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTqQFHAd9P4


----------



## smokeordie (Oct 27, 2008)

hahah austrian death machine!
thats the funniest thing ever....


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 28, 2008)

SEF said:


> Haha Michael Bolton....That no talent ass-clown. Nightwish with Tarja was sick!!!!!
> 
> I like a lot of power metal too. Symphony X, Dream Theatre, Hammerfall. They're all the shit.
> 
> Edit: Speaking of brutal music, anyone heard Austrian Death Machine? It's Tim Lambesis of As I Lay Dying(Yeah I don't like them that much) playing all the instruments. And the greatest part of it all is that it's based on Ahhhnold movies. Song titles include: Come with me if you want to live, Get To the Choppa, and *It's not a tumor.* It's pretty fucking good music too. Makes me appreciate Tim.


 
hang on a sec while I pick myself up off the floor.. thats fuckin awesome.. I never heard of 'em before, but yeah.. I will have to give that a listen... 

I have a friend who gets a hard on everytime you say dream theatre.. you know "arghhh they're fuckin awesome.. ".. I havent gotten to hear much though.. high pitch vocalist like that tend to wear on me pretty quick.. unless it's a chick.. 


and yes, Nightwish with Tarja was fuckin awesome.. I wish I coulda seen 'em in concert when she was with 'em.. I like her solo stuff too, have you heard any of it? 

I don't care too much for the new nightwish.. that girls ok, but she's definatley no Tarja, thats for sure... I mean.. i like 'em.. sorta.. but she just.. isn't what i'm looking for...

I'm trying to check out this other band called visions of atlantis.. heard anything from 'em?


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 28, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> I have a friend who gets a hard on everytime you say dream theatre.. you know "arghhh they're fuckin awesome.. "


Dream Theater has so many awesome albums, the best imo are Images and Words, Awake, A Change of Seasons, Train of Thought, Scenes From A Memory

A Change of Seasons is such a badass song

YouTube - Dream Theater - A Change Of Seasons (Part 1)


----------



## closettrooper (Oct 29, 2008)

Nile - Sacrifice Unto Sebek
YouTube - Nile - "Sacrifice Unto Sebek" Relapse Records
Deicide - Homage For Satan
YouTube - Deicide 'Homage for Satan'


----------



## tusseltussel (Oct 29, 2008)

closettrooper said:


> Nile - Sacrifice Unto Sebek
> YouTube - Nile - "Sacrifice Unto Sebek" Relapse Records
> Deicide - Homage For Satan
> YouTube - Deicide 'Homage for Satan'


i used to get twisted drunk at maco's and hit relapse records store i think on 4th and south, every wed. night the bar near ther had 1 doller 16oz pbr's i miss those days. oh yea and those guys from dream theater are and always were gay. but thats just my opinion which isn't worth much


----------



## SEF (Oct 29, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> hang on a sec while I pick myself up off the floor.. thats fuckin awesome.. I never heard of 'em before, but yeah.. I will have to give that a listen...
> 
> I have a friend who gets a hard on everytime you say dream theatre.. you know "arghhh they're fuckin awesome.. ".. I havent gotten to hear much though.. high pitch vocalist like that tend to wear on me pretty quick.. unless it's a chick..
> 
> I'm trying to check out this other band called visions of atlantis.. heard anything from 'em?


Nah I want to pick up Tarja's shit I heard it was good. I've heard of visions of atlantis, but never heard 'em. 

Haha yeah same with my friend!!! I was talking to him and I asked him, "Have you ever heard of Dream Theatre?" And his jaw dropped like fuck yeah! Don't ask a stupid question!

I agree Lord Blunt, Change of Seasons was one of their best. On their newest album though they have Mikael Akerfeldt, vocalist/lead guitar of Opeth. Must check out.


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 29, 2008)

I didn't know Mike was on that...I didn't really like Systematic Chaos, or Octavarium. Haven't really listened to those albums much.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Oct 31, 2008)

Opeth are awesome, if thats who i'm thinking of.. ever heard of Gojira? I don't know where they're from, but theyu're pretty badass.. Tarja's shit's awesome.. to me, it sounds like she took the guts from nightwish with her when they fired her.. which was fucked up..

I wasnt that impressed with visions of atlantis.. not big on the vocalist... to me, the vocalist has to be good.. it doesnt make up for shitty music, but to me, it make's the music better when the vocalist is good..


----------



## Hutch (Nov 2, 2008)

tusseltussel said:


> YouTube - Katakylsm - As I Slither
> YouTube - 1349-I Am Abomination


 

YouTube - kataklysm - the ambassador of pain

Check out this Kataklysm vid!!! One of my fav bands bro


----------



## Hutch (Nov 2, 2008)

YouTube - Scalera - My Tomb

Scalera - My Tomb


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 2, 2008)

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeah

YouTube - Manowar - Die For Metal (Music Video)


----------



## closettrooper (Nov 3, 2008)

old skool is the best skool

Slayer - Bloodline
YouTube - Slayer - Bloodline


----------



## Hutch (Nov 3, 2008)

Slayer fuckin rocks!!! My all time favorite band!!! Anyone check out that scalera i put up? They are friends of mine and they just got signed


----------



## SEF (Nov 6, 2008)

BackDoorMan said:


> Opeth are awesome, if thats who i'm thinking of.. ever heard of Gojira?


Gojira is sick!!!! They're from France man. They're fucking great musicians.

Sigh has to be one of the best black metal bands out there man. Fucking great music from one of the best japanese metal bands. Speaking of japanese metal, check out Dir En Grey, some excellent listening right there.

Also, High On Fire. Badass.


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEa7XVN6vNY


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

YouTube - Arsonists Get All the Girls- Shoeshine for Neptune


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

YouTube - As Blood Runs Black - "My Fears Have Become Phobias"


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

YouTube - Brain Drill - Apocalyptic Feasting brain drill, listen to there drummer.


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

YouTube - All Shall Perish - Eradication Video (UnCUT)


----------



## smokeordie (Nov 10, 2008)

YouTube - SUICIDE SILENCE - Bludgeoned


----------



## Hutch (Nov 14, 2008)

YouTube - DESPISED ICON - Furtive Monolgue


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Metal sucks!!


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 14, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> Metal sucks!!


so does Trey Anastasio douche. everyone has ther own opinion about musc you should respect that instead if this thread does not intrest you skip over it and find one that does


----------



## Aesop (Nov 14, 2008)

YouTube - Cloacal Kiss - Easter

FUCK YEAHHHH


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah i guess thats why he can draw a crowd of 85,000 to a show without jackasses wanting to jump into eachother and dress in black.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 14, 2008)

and i do respect your opinion of music and you should respect mine when i say METAL SUCKS. This is america and i can say what the fuck i want so instead of taking your time calling me a douche why dont you take your own advice and skip the fuck over my posts


----------



## airman (Nov 14, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> and i do respect your opinion of music and you should respect mine when i say METAL SUCKS. This is america and i can say what the fuck i want so instead of taking your time calling me a douche why dont you take your own advice and skip the fuck over my posts


 
I can definitely tell your a phish fan after a post like that.



Swallow the Sun is some alright shit


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 14, 2008)

so yeah my bad metal fans, been drunk and shouldnt criticize your taste in music. Alcohol is wearing off and now im just really stoned off this kush and i feel bad for being that way to fellow stoners. So my bust and everybody rock on in whatever fashion you so feel is best suited for yourself.


----------



## Aesop (Nov 15, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> and i do respect your opinion of music and you should respect mine when i say METAL SUCKS. This is america and i can say what the fuck i want so instead of taking your time calling me a douche why dont you take your own advice and skip the fuck over my posts



Hey hey hey, just because you like metal doesnt mean its the only genera of music you will listen to. Hell over the summer I went to gatering of the vibes, and fuckin loved it. Also goin to a Dark Star Orchestra concert tonight. I hope you know who they are considering you have a grateful dead picture.


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 15, 2008)

i know who they are and they are good, i guess its the closest thing ill ever get to seeing the dead. Ive seen them twice at the lincoln in raliegh NC


----------



## tusseltussel (Nov 16, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> i know who they are and they are good, i guess its the closest thing ill ever get to seeing the dead. Ive seen them twice at the lincoln in raliegh NC


that sucks you never got to see the dead now i really feel for ya man. i quit my job when jerry died and went on the road for a few months


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 16, 2008)

yeah im 24 man and i was too young to know what i was missing back when jerry was living. Ive seen all kinds of videos and stuff buts its not the same and to me phish is the closest thing to them as far as the feel of the music and atmosphere at the shows. Have you seen festival express? Great movie


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Nov 17, 2008)

ststepen420 said:


> so yeah my bad metal fans, been drunk and shouldnt criticize your taste in music. Alcohol is wearing off and now im just really stoned off this kush and i feel bad for being that way to fellow stoners. So my bust and everybody rock on in whatever fashion you so feel is best suited for yourself.


I don't think anyone cared about your opinion in the first place. But thanks for apologizing


----------



## ststepen420 (Nov 17, 2008)

yeah man i was drunk and i dont know why i felt the need to say that. I ended up smoking out and feeling bad about lol


----------



## SEF (Nov 18, 2008)

Bought Dir En Grey's newest, Uroboros. Fucking great follow-up to The Marrow of A Bone. If you haven't heard Dir en Grey, I recommend you do.

Is Abysmal Dawn any good? I fell kind of iffy on them.


----------



## graveyjobriath (Nov 21, 2008)

Arsis- We are the nightmare(heavily influenced by carcass)
YouTube - ARSIS - We Are The Nightmare (Version One)

Arsis- A Diamond For Disease(probably one of the most well written songs of our time)
YouTube - Arsis- A diamond for a disease#1


----------



## Therion (Nov 22, 2008)

Metal is such a broad term these days..............


----------



## VaporBros (Nov 24, 2008)

any band on Razorback Records is good. e.x.= Ghoul, Frightmare, Bloodfreak, and many many more.


----------



## Batman407 (Nov 27, 2008)

between the buried and me, despised icon, job for a cowboy, elysia, from the shallows, emmure, the acacia strain, through the eyes of the dead, first blood, i killed the prom queen, those are a couple good bands, hit me up if you need anymore


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 2, 2008)

Isis and His Hero is Gone are always good when you're stoned.


----------



## Apocalyptic Feasting (Dec 3, 2008)

Decrepit birth, spawn of possession, deeds of flesh, necrophagist


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 3, 2008)

Apocalyptic Feasting said:


> Decrepit birth, spawn of possession, deeds of flesh, necrophagist


this dude knows whatssup 

have you heard the new deeds? It's so different from their other stuff but it is badass. Definitely a step up from their last album.


----------



## Apocalyptic Feasting (Dec 3, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> this dude knows whatssup
> 
> have you heard the new deeds? It's so different from their other stuff but it is badass. Definitely a step up from their last album.


OF WHATS TO COME! 

so good!
ah great to see someone else knows whats up!


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 3, 2008)

Apocalyptic Feasting said:


> OF WHATS TO COME!
> 
> so good!
> ah great to see someone else knows whats up!


Ya man, I am obsessed with all of Erlend Caspersen's work, he's by far my favorite bassist

But of course Deeds ruled before that

I'll probably break my neck headbanging the day the new SoP leaks, now that hes their new bassist. I can't imagine how technical that shit is gonna be.

The new Severed Savior album is really good as well


----------



## Apocalyptic Feasting (Dec 4, 2008)

Lord Bluntmasta said:


> Ya man, I am obsessed with all of Erlend Caspersen's work, he's by far my favorite bassist
> 
> But of course Deeds ruled before that
> 
> ...



wait so w/ SoP whats the story with Denis Rondum, didnt he leave? i thought they were having alot of trouble finding a new drummer...


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Dec 4, 2008)

Apocalyptic Feasting said:


> wait so w/ SoP whats the story with Denis Rondum, didnt he leave? i thought they were having alot of trouble finding a new drummer...


yea, right now it's the Bryss on guitars, Erlend on bass, Jonas on vocals, and some dude named Richard Schill on drums. I haven't heard the new drummer but I remember Erlend saying he was pretty good.


----------

